# ATEYA GOT SPONSORED BY MOTIONS!



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her.  She has gone to the big leagues for sure.... seriously! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUWDtJF5wo&feature=sub#movie_player

*DISCLAIMER: I KNOW ATEYA HAS GOT A LOT OF LHCF HATERS.... I'M JUST SHARING THE FACT THAT SHE WENT BIG LEAGUE... THAT'S IT.  REALLY NO NEED FOR NEGATIVE COMMENTS AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU WON'T CARE... SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING COMMENTS THAT DON'T MATTER TO YOU). *


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 25, 2010)

That's great! Congrats to her!

By the way I love your highlights.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations Ateya! I've learned a few useful tips from her.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I learned about Aphogee from her.


----------



## blackmaven (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats!! I luv Ateya's video


----------



## mimi0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

That is GREAT!!! Im really happy for her


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats, good for her....I've always loved Ateya and think she's adorable.....why would anyone hate?


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her! I love her videos.


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally! It's good to see black female utubers are getting sponsored by big name companies!


----------



## Shoediva (Feb 25, 2010)

Go Ateya! Thats great for her!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 25, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Good for her. She has gone to the big leagues for sure.... seriously!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUWDtJF5wo&feature=sub#movie_player
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: I KNOW ATEYA HAS GOT A LOT OF LHCF HATERS.... I'M JUST SHARING THE FACT THAT SHE WENT BIG LEAGUE... THAT'S IT. REALLY NO NEED FOR NEGATIVE COMMENTS AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU WON'T CARE... SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING COMMENTS THAT DON'T MATTER TO YOU). *


 

Congrats to Ateya!!! Hard work and dedication really paid off for her, she's a trooper.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 25, 2010)

YAY That's so awesome!!! I don't watch her vids much, but no matter who you are that's awesome news.  Glad it's happenin for her!  And I love her new background! Way better.


----------



## jamaicasmodona (Feb 25, 2010)

Awww... Congrats to her..


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 25, 2010)

...all the best to her...she is a sweet soul!


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her.  I really like her a lot b/c she is so entertaining to watch.


----------



## january noir (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 25, 2010)

I loved that she actually uses the product she endorses that's awesome.  And she was herself in the video.

Congrats to her!


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 25, 2010)

I knew something like this would eventaully happen to her. She deserves it! I hope this is just the beginning for her.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay! I love Ateya!


----------



## butterfly3582 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her.  I am not a  personal fan of her videos but she has a nice personality and deserves it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats Ateya!!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> Congrats, good for her....I've always loved Ateya and think she's adorable.....why would anyone hate?



Girl,  you'd be surprised..... *Ateya's Response to LHCF*


----------



## Solitude (Feb 25, 2010)

Make that money, girl!!!!!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Make that money, girl!!!!!



I know, right? How much do you think she will get paid for her year with them? and for making that tutorial?


----------



## Tylove101 (Feb 25, 2010)

That's an awesome blessing!


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow that is great!! Congratulations Ateeya!!!


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! how does a YTer get sponsored and what does that mean exactly?

Video was removed.


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> Wow! how does a YTer get sponsored and what does that mean exactly?



I guess "sponsored" was the wrong word. The girl is employed by Motions and is getting* P-A-I-D* !!


----------



## Anew (Feb 25, 2010)

I've noticed lately this _b/vlogging _has really paid off for some ladies.

nice to hear, good for her


----------



## cmbodley (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 25, 2010)

great for her


----------



## brownelovely (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her...shes' been in the game for a while and she's pretty original with all her stuff! She's come a long way.

I might have to look into this vlogging thing..Michelle Phan has definitely come up a great ways as well!


----------



## Anew (Feb 25, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> Wow! how does a YTer get sponsored and what does that mean exactly?
> 
> Video was removed.


 I visit a lot of fashion blogs and a lot of the ladies are sponsored. I believe, just an assumption, the ladies with the most followers/viewers are the ones who get sponsored. They're basically posting professional (what seems to be anyway) photographs of what they were daily on their blogs. They list the brand name of each piece they're wearing, so if my whole outfit is by Zara, I'm basically advertising for them. You have people leaving 100 + comments and coming back each day to see what you wear. 

After a while, you'll want to shop at Zara. Zara in turn sends you clothing to photograph in. Maybe its the same for Ateeya as far as Motions goes. Perhaps someone saw she has a huge following on youtube and she uses Motions products, she's basically giving them business. 

But I don't know, lol.. Just a guess


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

I like Ateyaaa and I love MOTIONS Relaxer LYE relaxer though.  THeir line when it comes to that time of the month (relaxer month) works like a team. Motions Neutralizer, Moisture Plus, Luxury Shampoo and Lye Relaxer are my friends. So she is with a fabulous company to me! and she is a wonderful spokes person! She did really well with her tutorial. 

Go Ateyaaa I am so Happy for you!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 25, 2010)

I was watching this video just now, and yeah, very good for her. Cangrats to Ateya


----------



## BrandNew (Feb 25, 2010)

This is great!! I love her personality. Good for her.


----------



## plastic (Feb 25, 2010)

Im really happy for her ... seriously . BUT SHE HAS NO NG TO BE DOING A RELAXER !!!!! .. sorry i had to get that out ... i was just staring at her hair after she parted it like (7:13) ... wtf ?

ETA: the video was great , loved the editing skills. Ateya's personality will get her really far. That is why she is a youtube guru. CONGRATSSSS


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her; OT: I'm not trying to be a hater, but I think her hair looked it's best in this video: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Ateyaaa#p/u/307/lyUmztQEPWA It was much thicker and healthier.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her. Congratulations.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 25, 2010)

Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!

Finally!  She deserves it!!!

Well done Ateyaa!!


----------



## brownelovely (Feb 25, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> Congrats to her; OT: I'm not trying to be a hater, but I think her hair looked it's best in this video: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Ateyaaa#p/u/307/lyUmztQEPWA It was much thicker and healthier.



I think so too. 

But I think she did a great job not having any formal training in hair care. I think she has the right attitude for the job!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 25, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> Congrats to her; OT: I'm not trying to be a hater, but I think her hair looked it's best in this video: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Ateyaaa#p/u/307/lyUmztQEPWA It was much thicker and healthier.



That doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## danysedai (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her! One may or may not agree with her hair practices, but she seems nice and has a vibrant personality. I'm glad good things are happening for her, and doing what she likes   . I'm always glad to see other black people succeed, and also glad that companies are recognizing that people are more DIYers and providing tips like in this video. Lots of black women who are not on hair boards but relax at home could benefit from this.
Of course as lhcf members we will not agree on some points of the video but all in all, good job


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her, love her sweet personality.


----------



## shenitab (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm happy for you. It takes a lot of time, effort, planning, and confidence to post all those videos.


----------



## Dee_33 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job girly...make that money girl.


----------



## Bachelorette (Feb 25, 2010)

Im happy for her. She's very sweet. I do hte that weave/LF that she has on in that vid. She has better ones. Congrats to her


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 25, 2010)

So happy for her- yay.


----------



## ToyToy (Feb 25, 2010)

Aw, I like her! Congrats to her!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations to her! It couldn't have happened to a better person! I hope this thread can stay civil!

Thanks for that disclaimer OP.


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats Ateya!!!!

I recently started using Motions Silkening Shine Relaxer...I really like it!!!


----------



## Christa438 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to Ateya! I can see why, I think her hair is beautiful. Im happy for her.


----------



## Tif392002 (Feb 25, 2010)

she have been on the grind, with all those videos... she deserve it.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 25, 2010)

That's fantastic for her. I really like Ateeya a lot and she was one of the 1st YTers that I watched for info on 1/2 wigs...which led me to muffinsismylover..

I'm happy for her. She has a great attitude & personality & her hair is pretty.

I didn't know she had haters...


----------



## Tyler's_Momma (Feb 25, 2010)

I like Ateya.  She has great personality and I'm certain she'll represent their products well!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations to her, she looks pretty in her video.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 25, 2010)

How exciting!!!! I'm so happy for her!



InNeedofHairapy said:


> That's fantastic for her. I really like Ateeya a lot and she was one of the 1st YTers that I watched for info on 1/2 wigs...which led me to muffinsismylover..
> 
> I'm happy for her. She has a great attitude & personality & her hair is pretty.
> 
> *I didn't know she had haters*...



There are some people that don't agree with her hair care practices, I wouldn't call them "haters."  Then there are others who like to say things just to get the Ateyaa threads going crazy which leads to the lock LOL I personally wouldn't follow any of the advice she gives, but I think she has a great personality and I'm very happy for her.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 25, 2010)

I soooo heart her!!!! It's wonderful to see someone as graceful as she is get blessed. :yup:


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her!!! That is awesome!


----------



## BlaqBella (Feb 25, 2010)

GOOD FOR HER!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay Ateya! Great for her


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm very excited for her and hope "bigger thangs" continue to be set in her path. Awesome!


----------



## mzcris (Feb 25, 2010)

This is awesome!!!  Thanks for sharing this good news


----------



## shandaw (Feb 25, 2010)

wow, that is great. Go head girl!!!


----------



## jazzyto (Feb 25, 2010)

Go head Ateya, she deserves it.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 25, 2010)

not exactly sure what this means but good for her


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 25, 2010)

I like Ateyaa with her lil cuntry self lol. Even if she stays SL for the rest of her life her hair is gorg. It just swings and bounces lol

And I never got why people didn't like her on her. I have seen threads get poofed/locked but dont know the backstory on why *shurgs*. But anyways first B.Scott and now Atyeaa I am happy for them


----------



## Traycee (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her..She deserves it !!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got in this thread and I'm pretty sure something's about to jump off, if it hasn't already....*Beans4reezy goes back to first post*

ETA: I'm happy for her! I seldom watch you-tubers, but because of LHCF I came across Ateeya and she has such a lovely and sweet personality. She deserves nothing but success on her new business venture with Motions. Still though.....I'm keeping my eye on this thread!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 25, 2010)

She definitely deserved it....just based on the many responses to her YT tutorials she has helped out a lot of people....

Now Motions will not be able to keep any product on the shelf...I wonder how exactly will they use her (sorry I could not see the YT video announcement - at work)


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 25, 2010)

good for her. poor thing though. her hater scale is about to blow up now. ♥


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool!!!
She has a huge following..I knew it was coming.


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 25, 2010)

This is awesome for her. Time to make that money baybay! lol


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 25, 2010)

January noir your eye makeup is the ish, Gowgeous

Oh and congrats to Ateya. Not feeling motions relaxers tho'


----------



## Coffee (Feb 25, 2010)

Totally awesome!!


----------



## Honi (Feb 25, 2010)

That is terrific!  Wow!  She has such a nice personality too. Best of luck to her.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 25, 2010)

Go Ateeya, Go Ateeya!!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 25, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!! I'm so happy for her!  She's come a long way!


----------



## iaec06 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am so  happy for her


----------



## LushLox (Feb 25, 2010)

Cha ching! Well done Ateyaa! 

I just hope we see a bit more of her hair this year!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her! She seems like such a sweet person in her vids.


OT: What is there to hate though? What about Ateeya's hair would inspire hateration ?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 25, 2010)

boingboing said:


> I like Ateyaa with her lil cuntry self lol. Even if she stays SL for the rest of her life her hair is gorg. It just swings and bounces lol
> 
> *And I never got why people didn't like her on her.* I have seen threads get poofed/locked but dont know the backstory on why *shurgs*. But anyways first B.Scott and now Atyeaa I am happy for them



I never got the feeling that people didn't like Ateeya. Basically people were criticising her hair practices. two different things. As hair growers many ladies here want only the best information put out to large audiences, so that can make things heated. As BostonMaria said, even though we may not agree/follow her hair advice that doesn't mean we are not happy to see her succeed


----------



## Toy (Feb 25, 2010)

Happy for her Congrats!!!


----------



## plastic (Feb 25, 2010)

boingboing said:


> I like Ateyaa with her lil *cuntry* self lol. Even if she stays SL for the rest of her life her hair is gorg. It just swings and bounces lol
> 
> And I never got why people didn't like her on her. I have seen threads get poofed/locked but dont know the backstory on why *shurgs*. But anyways first B.Scott and now Atyeaa I am happy for them



You mean country right ?


----------



## Ediese (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so happy for her. Have you guys checked out her cooking blog? It's pretty good too. I followed her recipe for the jumbo shrimp and it was delicious. Pretty simple too.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her.  I enjoyed watching her vids.  She turned me on to Aphoghee green tea reconstructor.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations to her! She does deserve it. She is the hardest working YT'er I subscribe too (I love her cooking videos )


----------



## Solitude (Feb 25, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> January noir your eye makeup is the ish, Gowgeous
> 
> Oh and congrats to Ateya. Not feeling motions relaxers tho'



I've never tried their relaxers, but that foam wrap lotion is the truth.


----------



## ceebee3 (Feb 25, 2010)

I love TEE TEE and her vids.  I'm really happy for her.

She got me started on Aphogee, I love Youtube.


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 25, 2010)

She's a natural!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 25, 2010)

aw, congrats Ateya. I love her own hair..
It is jet black, bouncy and healthy


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW, congrats to her!!!! I think they should put her on the box as well.


----------



## applebananas (Feb 25, 2010)

teaching folks how to self relaxerplexedI feel sorry for her followers


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Feb 25, 2010)

This makes me so happy.  Interestingly enough I started my HHCJ because of Ateya's videos.  I started using Aphogee 2 min (which I still use) and Chi Silk Fusion from watching her.  Then I seen her response to LHCF and decided to check out the site and I have been here ever since.  I don't think all of her hair practices are the best, but many of my best techniques and product ideas came from her videos. TEAM ATEYA OVER HERE!


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 25, 2010)

applebananas said:


> teaching folks how to self relaxerplexedI feel sorry for her followers


 
Why?


----------



## Prudent1 (Feb 25, 2010)

buddhas_mom said:


> That's great! Congrats to her!
> 
> By the way I love your highlights.


----------



## brownelovely (Feb 25, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> Why?



 Let's leave that alone before we holla lockdown  j/k


----------



## LushLox (Feb 25, 2010)

Well we got to 10 pages as least!


----------



## applebananas (Feb 25, 2010)

Theresamonet said:


> Why?



i guess you didn't see her first video..i'll just leave it at that.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 25, 2010)

applebananas said:


> i guess you didn't see her first video..i'll just leave it at that.


 
It looks like to me that she has been taught the proper way from the  Motions video. I think she did a good job and even addressed overlapping and the conditioning leave in treament which I am sure was a very important point Motions wanted to mention.


----------



## gradygirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her!! She seems like a really sweet person.


----------



## QTPie (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for Ateya..she was speeding through the directions a little too fast, but other than that, the YT was good.


----------



## aevieal (Feb 25, 2010)

She's one of the reasons I started my hair care journey. Good for her! This is a great opportunity!


----------



## Hairsofab (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her! I know this is dream of her to be involved in the beauty industry like this. I'm very proud of her.


----------



## kblc06 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am sooo happy for her. Her hair has really turned around from her previous setback


----------



## slim_thick (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, this is a great accomplishment.  I learned a few good tricks from her.. I luv her southern personality. Our skin tones are exact, so I know I can trust her advice on makeup.. IMO


----------



## chebaby (Feb 25, 2010)

good for her. i found her videos back when i first started my hhj when i was relaxed. thats how i found out about aphogee and i loved that line. im glad shes doing big things.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 25, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> Congrats to her; OT: I'm not trying to be a hater, but I think her hair looked it's best in this video: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Ateyaaa#p/u/307/lyUmztQEPWA It was much thicker and healthier.





*CherryPie* said:


> That doesn't matter anymore.



Why would her hair looking better pre-Motions not matter?

I'm trying to figure out the logic, especially on a board full of people who do before an after pics to display how their regimen is either working or not working. 

I have no problem with her making her money but at the same time I don't disbelieve my own eyes for nobody, whether I like 'em or not.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

im about to make some youtube videos so I can get PAID!

congrats to ateya.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Feb 25, 2010)

congrats to ateya


----------



## nikki2229 (Feb 25, 2010)

She has a vibrant personality. My DD and I find her highly entertaining.
Great for her. I wish her the best.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriously happy for her. She deserves it 100%. I also like her video personality.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 25, 2010)

this is great news!!
i wish her all the best!!


----------



## jamaraa (Feb 25, 2010)

Great news! I'm just surprised it's not Aphogee since she used their prods so much, but this is very good news. :woohoo:


----------



## Kimiche (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her.  She has such a great personality.  It's good to see good things happen to good people.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 25, 2010)

Just wonderful for her. The haters now can stand back.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 25, 2010)

applebananas said:


> teaching folks how to self relaxerplexedI feel sorry for her followers



Surprisingly, her Motions relaxer tutorial is much much better than the one she did on her own last year .  *Hopefully* she's learning.

baby steps.....


----------



## bludaydreamr (Feb 25, 2010)

I never looked at her vidoes for several reason, but mainly because they always seem to surround controversy about bad hair techniques according to *some* on the forum.  I watched this one. I liked the video, she has a following, and hopefully she will stimulate others to think differently about healthy hair care. Good for her!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 25, 2010)

I am happy for her. She has a great personality and I feel there is definitely bigger things to come for her.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 25, 2010)

You go, girl! I love it when something positive happens to a hard worker!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 25, 2010)

applebananas said:


> i guess you didn't see her first video..i'll just leave it at that.



deleted.........


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 25, 2010)

good for her, I sub to her and she's very pretty, don't know why anyone would hate but that's felines for ya lol!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 25, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Why would her hair looking better pre-Motions not matter?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the logic, especially on a board full of people who do before an after pics to display how their regimen is either working or not working.
> 
> I have no problem with her making her money but at the same time I don't disbelieve my own eyes for nobody, whether I like 'em or not.



It just doesn't. 

Her hair is beautiful. She's beatuiful. She's got Motions. She's doing great.

All y'all haters can keep hating.

But it doesn't matter.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

it seems like ateya is a fighting word around here.


----------



## Afrolinda (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations Ateya.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 25, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> It just doesn't.
> 
> Her hair is beautiful. She's beatuiful. She's got Motions. She's doing great.
> 
> ...



See this is how stuff gets started.  Nobody came in here sh*tting on her success.  Her hair practices, people have their own opinions about it, but at least a Black woman is getting some national notoriety, and hopefully the people at Motions can help spruce up her hair care practices. 

Calling people haters is extreme, especially comparing CrackerP's hair to Ateyaaas.  She ain't got a reason to hate


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 25, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> It just doesn't.
> 
> Her hair is beautiful. She's beatuiful. She's got Motions. She's doing great.
> 
> ...



erplexed How is someone hating if they state that her hair looked better when she first began making her videos? I personally think her hair was thicker and she had more swing before she started experimenting with wigs.  I'm not hating, I'm happy for her success.  Just because someone doesn't agree with a person's progress doesn't mean they are hating.


----------



## asubeauty (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to Ateya!!! :whoop:  She works hard, has a great personality, and her hair looks great!


----------



## Afrolinda (Feb 25, 2010)

DAMN, ateya is so pretty without make-up, I wish I could say the same for myself.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 25, 2010)

Peeps in to see if all is still calm.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

run!!!! 




flowinlocks said:


> Peeps in to see if all is still calm.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 25, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> See this is how stuff gets started.  Nobody came in here sh*tting on her success.  Her hair practices, people have their own opinions about it, but at least a Black woman is getting some national notoriety, and hopefully the people at Motions can help spruce up her hair care practices.
> 
> Calling people haters is extreme, especially comparing CrackerP's hair to Ateyaaas.  She ain't got a reason to hate



Girl, I don't care what CrackersP hair looks like!

Folks hate for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 25, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> Girl, I don't care what CrackersP hair looks like!
> 
> Folks hate for all kinds of reasons.




Yeah, but not in _here_.


----------



## Charz (Feb 25, 2010)

The term "hater" is so played out.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 25, 2010)

DING! DING! DING!


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Feb 25, 2010)

*VIP* said:


> DING! DING! DING!


----------



## hairaboutit (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't know Ateya had LHCF haters...I love her. IMO her original hair aphogee regime and products videos are amazing! 

Hats off to her!


----------



## Solti (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not familiar with her but her hair is banging especially the color.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

is shea butter pronounced "shay" or "shee"? I think ateya said "shee".


----------



## SVT (Feb 25, 2010)

That's so freakin cool! Congratulations to Ateya! 

She's living the fantasy many have talked about - being a major hair model!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> is shea butter pronounced "shay" or "shee"? I think ateya said "shee".



Ha-ha .  I caught that, too.  :wink2:


----------



## brownelovely (Feb 25, 2010)

TCatt86 said:


> erplexed How is someone hating if they state that her hair looked better when she first began making her videos? I personally think her hair was thicker and she had more swing before she started experimenting with wigs.  I'm not hating, I'm happy for her success.  Just because someone doesn't agree with a person's progress doesn't mean they are hating.



OKAY!!!! 

They need a song out dedicated to the death of the word hater 

I'm glad she's getting some shine (much deserved) but you'll be damned if you have a difference of opinion on this board sometimes


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 25, 2010)

SVT said:


> That's so freakin cool! Congratulations to Ateya!
> 
> *She's living the fantasy many have talked about - being a major hair model! *



I bet many LHCF ladies, especially those that have reached great lengths and health would love this opportunity.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 25, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> See this is how stuff gets started.  Nobody came in here sh*tting on her success.  Her hair practices, people have their own opinions about it, but at least a Black woman is getting some national notoriety, and hopefully the people at Motions can help spruce up her hair care practices.
> 
> Calling people haters is extreme, *especially comparing CrackerP's hair to Ateyaaas.*  She ain't got a reason to hate




Did I miss something?  I didn't realize someone compared CrackerP's hair to Ateya's


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 25, 2010)

That's great!! I dont follow her channel but I'm happy for her!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> is shea butter pronounced "shay" or "shee"? I think ateya said "shee".





gorgeoushair said:


> Did I miss something?  I didn't realize someone compared CrackerP's hair to Ateya's



Did *I* miss something? Who is CrackerP?erplexed


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 25, 2010)

I am very happy for Ateya.  She deserves it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 25, 2010)

That is so cool!  I am not relaxed anymore but I certainly commend her for doing her relaxer on video for the world to see.  I always had mine done in an enclosed area at the salon.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 25, 2010)

gorgeoushair said:


> Did I miss something?  I didn't realize someone compared CrackerP's hair to Ateya's



No, no one compared them.  But CherryPie referred to people with an opinion, as haters ("y'all haters") inclusive of CrackersP, and I simply gave the comparison between CP's hair and Ateyaas, stating she (CP) has no reason to hate on someone else's hair (her hair is down her back); thus making "hater" null and void.

Get it?


----------



## BonBon (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats, I also wish it was Aphogee but Motions is big.
 Did she change her background because of what some posters were saying on here?


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 25, 2010)

**SaSSy** said:


> Congrats to her; OT: I'm not trying to be a hater, but I think her hair looked it's best in this video: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Ateyaaa#p/u/307/lyUmztQEPWA It was much thicker and healthier.


 
I think Ateeya is cool. I'm just confused - why is she still at shoulder length after two years???

she's made it clear that she loves length so i don't get it. *kanyeshrug*


----------



## honeybuni84 (Feb 25, 2010)

ifigured this thread would go down hill quickly...

 i just dont get how she got a deal  on  hair care.. but then againit is motions.....

 they left me with brittle hair


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

This is so nice. She deserves it.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her!!! She was one of the 1st people I subscribed to on Youtube.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 25, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Congrats, I also wish it was Aphogee but Motions is big.
> Did she change her background because of what some posters were saying on here?



I noticed that too   Those comments went a bit too far, IMO.


----------



## shandaw (Feb 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> im about to make some youtube videos so I can get PAID!
> 
> congrats to ateya.


 
I know thats right LOL I was thinking the same thing. How do I get in on that hustle.


----------



## shandaw (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how a sponsorship works? sorry, I have no clue. She said it's for a year. I bet this will open the door for her to some many more companies. She is going to be real big time in a minute. I love it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 25, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *DISCLAIMER: I KNOW ATEYA HAS GOT A LOT OF LHCF HATERS.... I'M JUST SHARING THE FACT THAT SHE WENT BIG LEAGUE... THAT'S IT.  REALLY NO NEED FOR NEGATIVE COMMENTS AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU WON'T CARE... SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING COMMENTS THAT DON'T MATTER TO YOU). *



@ your disclaimer. Smart move on Motions' part, since so many sistas that relax are willing to do/buy whatever she does/buys.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 25, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> I think Ateeya is cool. I'm just confused - *why is she still at shoulder length after two years???*
> 
> she's made it clear that she loves length so i don't get it. *kanyeshrug*



She lost a big chunk of it a few months back after a bad weave takedown. She made a vid about it.


----------



## Reecie (Feb 25, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @ your disclaimer. Smart move on Motions' part, since so many sistas that relax are willing to do/buy whatever she does/buys.



Ha-Ha.....   You *KNOW* I had to take it there!!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to Ateya!!!!!!Yaaaay!


----------



## lala (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm happy for her regardless of how her hair looked yesterday, today or tomorrow.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 25, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> It just doesn't.
> 
> Her hair is beautiful. She's beatuiful. She's got Motions. She's doing great.
> 
> ...



and this is why stuff gets heated and escalated. are u really serious with this..c'mon now
every1 gave her kudos..wth u come in with that for...


----------



## zenith (Feb 25, 2010)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Did she change her background because of what some posters were saying on here?




I think so. 
People were talking about how raggedy those 2 doors behind her looked and someone even went to the extend of talking about how her kitchen looked (when she does cooking tutorials) .

I wish such people would show pics of their homes.


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm happy for Ateya!  She deserves it.


----------



## kami02 (Feb 25, 2010)

When I first saw her on Youtube, I knew she would do "bigger" things. She has a great personality.


----------



## kblc06 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> I think Ateeya is cool. I'm just confused - why is she still at shoulder length after two years???
> 
> she's made it clear that she loves length so i don't get it. *kanyeshrug*



She had setback when her hair became matted after taking down a weave. It's actually grown quite a bit since then


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 25, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> She lost a big chunk of it a few months back after a bad weave takedown. She made a vid about it.





kblc06 said:


> She had setback when her hair became matted after taking down a weave. It's actually grown quite a bit since then




Yeah I know - I saw that vid - but it wasnt the ends of her hair that was affected....at the end of the day she just ended up cutting some random pieces in the _middle_....

so my question still remains.....with hair that pretty why is it still at shoulder length after all this time???

Losing a couple inches in the crown doesnt account for that. 

I'm not even being mean - I am *genuinely *confused by her lack of growth considering all the pampering and protective styling she promotes.

From this vid:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=...07/lyUmztQEPWA 

to the original one posted in this thread (that is featured for Motions) - it doesnt look like 2 yrs of growth _at all_.

Maybe I'm the only one who finds this odd.


----------



## BonBon (Feb 25, 2010)

Priss Pot said:


> I noticed that too   Those comments went a bit too far, IMO.





zenith said:


> I think so.
> People were talking about how raggedy those 2 doors behind her looked and someone even went to the extend of talking about how her kitchen looked (when she does cooking tutorials) .
> 
> I wish such people would show pics of their homes.



 Ugh, sad face indeed. Her house is very clean and decent. Shes a real person not an episode of "cribs". I hope her feelings didn't get hurt, shes so lovely.


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 25, 2010)

Ateyaa is my hero. She was the first "hair care" guru I found about a year ago, and she changed my (hair) life. From there I ended up here. 

However... if she shows up on a "Celebrate Black History Month" Relaxer display, I'm going to have something to say!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 25, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> Yeah I know - I saw that vid - but it wasnt the ends of her hair that was affected....at the end of the day she just ended up cutting some random pieces in the _middle_....
> 
> so my question still remains.....with hair that pretty why is it still at shoulder length after all this time???
> 
> ...



Naw, you're not. 

And her damaged area wasn't just her crown, it was the back of her head, too. 

Her popularity has more to do with her personality than her hair practices, IMO. She's never struck me as someone I needed to emulate as far as my hair was concerned. However,  she does seem like a nice young lady, so I wish her well.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 25, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> and this is why stuff gets heated and escalated. are u really serious with this..c'mon now
> every1 gave her kudos..wth u come in with that for...



oh well? 
 These are MY opinions. If you don't agree then, Oh well?


----------



## basketballbabe03 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bluetopia said:


> Yeah I know - I saw that vid - but it wasnt the ends of her hair that was affected....at the end of the day she just ended up cutting some random pieces in the _middle_....
> 
> so my question still remains.....with hair that pretty why is it still at shoulder length after all this time???
> 
> ...



She also used to do glue in weaves so that might have contributed.  Ateya's videos where not really about hair growth in the first place.  She was just sharing what she does to achieve bounce and shine.  Why does it even matter about her hair growth?  She recently started protective styling and using less heat.


----------



## misseyblue (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to her!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to Ateeya - Good to see a Youtube sista hitting the big leagues !!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> It looks like to me that she has been taught the proper way from the Motions video. I think she did a good job and even addressed overlapping and the conditioning leave in treament which I am sure was a very important point Motions wanted to mention.


 


Priss Pot said:


> Surprisingly, her Motions relaxer tutorial is much much better than the one she did on her own last year . *Hopefully* she's learning.
> 
> baby steps.....


 
SHe definitely did a better job with this motions video. I see her hair getting some progress in the future.



Reecie said:


> Ha-ha . I caught that, too. :wink2:


 
Me 3! LOL



Bluetopia said:


> I think Ateeya is cool. I'm just confused - why is she still at shoulder length after two years???
> 
> she's made it clear that she loves length so i don't get it. *kanyeshrug*


 
Ateyaaa has had a few set backs. We actually started on practically the same length hair, After I BC'd and grew mine back, I found her video and thought it was so funny we had similar lengths loved the same products and relaxed the same October day!  



kami02 said:


> When I first saw her on Youtube, I knew she would do "bigger" things. She has a great personality.


 
Ditto, she has such a vibrant personality.


----------



## HERMOM (Feb 25, 2010)

ATEYAA IS YOUNG GIFTED AND BLACK! - WE SERVE AN A MIGHTY GOD


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 25, 2010)

It's wonderful to see a young sista's hard work paying off!  This is a great experience for her and can lead to so many other media opportunities.  I wish her much success and many blessings!


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 25, 2010)

basketballbabe03 said:


> She also used to do glue in weaves so that might have contributed. Ateya's videos where not really about hair growth in the first place. She was just sharing what she does to achieve bounce and shine. Why does it even matter about her hair growth? She recently started protective styling and using less heat.


 
Ok...so let's be very clear - I didnt say it "mattered" I was simply asking a question about something I didn't understand. I'm still allowed to do that respectfully on this board non? 

Thank you for your response to my question. 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Naw, you're not.
> 
> And her damaged area wasn't just her crown, it was the back of her head, too.
> 
> Her popularity has more to do with her personality than her hair practices, IMO. She's never struck me as someone I needed to emulate as far as my hair was concerned. However, she does seem like a nice young lady, so I wish her well.


 
I wish her well too.  She seems like a really nice person. I was just hella perplexed. Let's hope her new practices get her the growth I'm sure she would love.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Dragone (Feb 25, 2010)

Well she's advertising for their relaxers, etc right? She gets great bounce/shine and apparently has improved her technique for applying relaxers. It's not like they named her their 'official uber health growth expert extraordinare'. Better a woman with her own hair than someone with 100lbs of weave telling me that a product is great.


----------



## caribgirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats to Ateya!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 25, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> It just doesn't.
> 
> Her hair is beautiful. She's beatuiful. She's got Motions. She's doing great.
> 
> ...




Ain't nobody hating on that woman.  



*CherryPie* said:


> Girl, I don't care what CrackersP hair looks like!
> 
> Folks hate for all kinds of reasons.



And folks stay on folks nutsacks for all kinds of reasons too.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 25, 2010)

*looks* I bet this thread won't last 'til 11:29pm


----------



## SVT (Feb 25, 2010)

I removed the gifs. They were about to take this thread waaay out.


----------



## blupeace (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations Ateya. Love the relaxer tip half of the video.




exoticmommie said:


>


----------



## Auburn (Feb 25, 2010)

Im glad to see that they didnt change her personality during the presentation.  They let her be herself. Thats all shes good for.


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Feb 25, 2010)

I am very proud of her. I do'nt frequent her videos much because I'm not relaxed but I am very aware of her videos and her popularity. That is awesome- This might open the door for some of us other black hair YouTubers to get endorsements. YouTubers have a huge impact on what people buy...she's been  making all these companies THOUSANDs of dollars for years by talking about their products..Im sure now she is happy that she is getting monetary compensation.


----------



## SugarBaby (Feb 25, 2010)

*Sigh* Thats why I love going to the end of a thread for the real vibe of whats happening.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 25, 2010)

shandaw said:


> I know thats right LOL I was thinking the same thing. How do I get in on that hustle.


 
I don't really follow her but DAMN, I gotta give her props for doing her thang. She's major! I love to see sisters who have success.


----------



## dm81 (Feb 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> is shea butter pronounced "shay" or "shee"? I think ateya said "shee".



....Ateya has some issues with the way she speaks, but good for her!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Feb 25, 2010)

Just passing through....


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 25, 2010)

YAY!!! Her video was great. Few mistakes but she is still learning. 

Seriously though if I saw her hair before and after I wouldn't be convinced to by that relaxer.It's obvious she overprocesses her relaxers based on thinning and the fact she relaxed with a centimeter of NG. But to each their own. i don't like the finished product. It was quite thin, limp, and stiff. Guess I'm hating cause my hair doesn't look like that though. Anyways she looked beautiful and her makeup was on point as always I just can't get with that hair. I hope they are using her in hopes to create some type of before and after project for her, cause I still think her hair looks a HAM.


----------



## Seven7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations Ateyaaa!


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 25, 2010)

lexiwiththecurls said:


> I am very proud of her. I do'nt frequent her videos much because I'm not relaxed but I am very aware of her videos and her popularity. That is awesome- This might open the door for some of us other black hair YouTubers to get endorsements. YouTubers have a huge impact on what people buy...she's been  making all these companies THOUSANDs of dollars for years by talking about their products..Im sure now she is happy that she is getting monetary compensation.




Wow, your hair in your avatar is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jazala (Feb 25, 2010)

I think it's interesting and exciting how YouTube fame is opening doors for talented people such as Ateya.  With her bubbly personality, charm and her ability to do instructional video's, she is an excellent choice for sponsorship.

Awesome opportunity!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 25, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing with that 0.25cm of new growth...



Geminigirl said:


> YAY!!! Her video was great. Few mistakes but she is still learning.
> 
> Seriously though if I saw her hair before and after I wouldn't be convinced to by that relaxer.It's obvious she overprocesses her relaxers based on thinning and the fact she relaxed with a centimeter of NG. But to each their own. i don't like the finished product. It was quite thin, limp, and stiff. Guess I'm hating cause my hair doesn't look like that though. Anyways she looked beautiful and her makeup was on point as always I just can't get with that hair. I hope they are using her in hopes to create some type of before and after project for her, cause I still think her hair looks a HAM.


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good for her!!


----------



## Jazala (Feb 25, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> YAY!!! Her video was great. Few mistakes but she is still learning.
> 
> Seriously though if I saw her hair before and after I wouldn't be convinced to by that relaxer.It's obvious she overprocesses her relaxers based on thinning and the fact she relaxed with a centimeter of NG. But to each their own. i don't like the finished product. It was quite thin, limp, and stiff. Guess I'm hating cause my hair doesn't look like that though. Anyways she looked beautiful and her makeup was on point as always I just can't get with that hair. I hope they are using her in hopes to create some type of before and after project for her, cause I still think her hair looks a HAM.



Think about the typical relaxed heads you see on the streets... that's their target audience.  To the vast majority, her hair is dream hair. The general population will not apply LHCF standards.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 25, 2010)

I just saw the video 

Maybe she was chosen because of her personality.....


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 25, 2010)

Her hair is already straight in the video though. :shrugs: I don't get it. What is she relaxing?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 25, 2010)

Jazala said:


> Think about the typical relaxed heads you see on the streets... that's their target audience.  *To the vast majority, her hair is dream hair. *The general population will not apply LHCF standards.



Thank you so much for stating it plain!


----------



## curali (Feb 25, 2010)

She's one of the very first people I learned about black hair care  Congratulations!


----------



## zenith (Feb 25, 2010)

washnset said:


> I was thinking the same thing with that 0.25cm of new growth...




I had to lean in into the monitor to look for the NG erplexed.
She barely had any to touch up.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 25, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ain't nobody hating on that woman.
> 
> 
> 
> And folks stay on folks nutsacks for all kinds of reasons too.


----------



## Solitude (Feb 25, 2010)

zenith said:


> I had to lean in into the monitor to look for the NG erplexed.
> She barely had any to touch up.



Here we go............................................................................

Look, I can go 4 weeks, 8 weeks, 6 months without a relaxer and I guarantee you, you're not going to see a thick bush of new growth on relaxer day. MOST people who wear their hair straight are not going to not straighten it just because they are going to get a relaxer soon. She probably followed her regular routine the week before and straightened her hair, and that is why you don't see a bunch of bushy new growth. 

I mean, really. I hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttteeeeeee when people say stuff like that, "You don't even need a perm." How are you (not literally *you*, but anybody) going to be all up in my head trying to see if I need a relaxer or not or how much new growth I have. Across a computer screen, especially? 

Ok, I'm sorry this is supposed to stay a positive thread and I already said my congrats, but I get so tired of ppl criticizing youtube videos. People who are making those videos are just trying to help other people on their journeys instead of sitting there tearing other women down.


----------



## Solitude (Feb 25, 2010)

Auburn said:


> Im glad to see that they didnt change her personality during the presentation.  They let her be herself. *Thats all shes good for.*



That's all she's good for????? erplexed Seriously? 
 


Geminigirl said:


> YAY!!! Her video was great. Few mistakes but she is still learning.
> 
> Seriously though if I saw her hair before and after I wouldn't be convinced to by that relaxer.It's obvious she overprocesses her relaxers based on thinning and the fact she relaxed with a centimeter of NG. But to each their own. i don't like the finished product. It was quite thin, limp, and stiff. Guess I'm hating cause my hair doesn't look like that though. Anyways she looked beautiful and her makeup was on point as always I just can't get with that hair. I hope they are using her in hopes to create some type of before and after project for her, cause I still think her hair looks a HAM.



That's bold - I guess not too bold since it was written in white. Now, if I was a mean person.........................







nevermind. It's not even that serious. 



Bluetopia said:


> I think Ateeya is cool. I'm just confused - *why is she still at shoulder length after two years???
> *
> she's made it clear that she loves length so i don't get it. *kanyeshrug*



I'm confused as to why people can't see that her hair has grown. It was at or right above SL when she started and her longest layers were APL on the last vid I looked at with her real hair. She also trims regularly. 

Not everyone in the world needs long hair to boost their self-esteem. Not knocking hair growers, seeing as how I am one. 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @ your disclaimer. Smart move on Motions' part, since so many sistas that relax are willing to do/buy whatever she does/buys.



Have you seen how many natural-hair followers she has??? The majority of people on youtube that have made response videos or tried out the "Ateeya regimen" actually have natural hair. 

I don't see the difference between buying everything Ateeya uses versus buying everything that is suggested on LHCF. (See PJ threads)  

Ok, I've said my two cents.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 25, 2010)

[email protected] the all of the arguing in this thread. I will be surprised if this thread doesn't get adlock2: tonight.

Anyway, I don't always agree with Ateya's hair care practices but I think she has a great personality. I'm happy for her.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, she certainly is pretty enough to do it I dont know much about her hair, I just know her face is lovely..


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn ya'll go hard. I agree with Gemini girl. Her hair does look thin and limp. I hope the protective styling helps her regain some of her thickness back.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 25, 2010)

just popped in to say i'm glad SVT removed some of the gifs. i enjoy them, but some people have crappy computers that slow waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down with all of that.   

*continues reading thread without bashing keyboard in anger because excess gifs that slow down computer* ♥


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 25, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Have you seen how many natural-hair followers she has??? The majority of people on youtube that have made response videos or tried out the "Ateeya regimen" actually have natural hair.
> 
> I don't see the difference between buying everything Ateeya uses versus buying everything that is suggested on LHCF. (See PJ threads)
> 
> Ok, I've said my two cents.



Um, I don't think the good folks that make Motions relaxer are concerned with  her natural followers. But if they are.....then does that mean their diabolical plan is to use Ateya to persuade her natural fanbase to come back to the creamy crack????


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 25, 2010)

That is fantastic for her, it truly is.  I don't agree with her hair methods but she's hustlin..


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 26, 2010)

Who is CrackersP???


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 26, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Who is CrackersP???


Crackers Phinn, who posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Feb 26, 2010)

BLESSED IS THE PEACEMAKER! 

I can see it... while everyone is busy 

Ateyaaa is laughing STRAIGHT to the bank singing:

_♫ Oh they want me to fall (fall),
Fall from the top (top),
They want me to drop (drop)
They want me to stop (stop)
They want me to go (go),
I’m already gone (already)
The sh-t that I’m on
I’m already home
(Hey, I’m already home yeah) ♫_


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 26, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Crackers Phinn, who posted earlier in the thread.


 
Ok, that's what i figured but i wasn't 100% sure.  Well, CP needs no supporting.  She knows what her hair looks like.  Ain't nothing crispy, lifeless or thin about it so.  Moot point throwing her in the mix really.


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Who is CrackersP???



Jcoily/crackersphinn


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

Jazala said:


> Think about the typical relaxed heads you see on the streets... that's their target audience. To the vast majority, her hair is dream hair. The general population will not apply LHCF standards.


 
 Yea your right, I just don't see why they don't choose people with beautiful relaxed hair. They are out there. We(African American and other black races) can have thick relaxed healthy hair with bubbly personalities.



Solitude said:


> That's all she's good for????? erplexed Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for you two cents. Sorry your right her hair has grown...UMMMM 1/4- 1/2 inch in two years. YYAAAAAYYYYY ATEYYYAAA YAAAAYYY!!! LOL Girl Bye, I don't care if you want to be mean. boo boo this is the Internet not my life. nothing you can say is going to pay my bills, feed me or clothe me and mines, so do you!

Now I didn't want to have to get ugly cause that's not my style but I just wanted to say that. Also I wrote that in white to keep the thread nice like OP asked. I stated my opinion. I don't have a problem with Ateyya. Not a fan or a stan but I don't have a problem with her, I just talk about her hair when it comes up since this is a hair board and all. We critique lots of videos. Who cares?

Now in order to keep this thread civil like OP wanted I will refrain from arguing in her thread. So back to OP.

I am happy for Ateya? That is so cool that she got this opportunity! I hope that she has many more successes come her way. She could def do some form of modeling or even makeup behind the scenes I'm sure.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 26, 2010)

Ateya's got a bubbly personality and she turned me on to Aphogee. I don't subscribe to her hair care methods but I'm happy for her anyway.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 26, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Who is CrackersP???



I am absolutely wounded!   Chick done weave checked me in real life and errthang talkin bout who dat


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

I need to check out her cooking videos, I don't do seafood though.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 26, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am absolutely wounded! Chick done weave checked me in real life and errthang talkin bout who dat


 

Girl i just knew they was talking about someone else.  Not coily!!!!!  *hmph*


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL!!!  You ladies ALWAYS come through!!  I haven't been posting here like I used to but I just watched the video and immediately logged on to see what's poppin off  

Congrats to her BTW....she looks great w/o makeup.


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good for her


----------



## PearlyCurly (Feb 26, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Yea your right, I just don't see why they don't choose people with beautiful relaxed hair. They are out there. We(African American and other black races) can have thick relaxed healthy hair with bubbly personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%

I love Ateyas personality but thats it! And i think its funny how ppl are look down at if they do not like her hair, and "shouldnt" say anything..but everything else is fine & dandy

I dont care who gets mad at me, i paid my money and im going to say what i want & when i want too! This aint my job, im not kissing no body's butt to fit in!

I do not like her hair, i do not think she retains that much length at all..yeah maybe an inch or so..but thats it! I do not get why she is being sponsored, and i think she needs to be sponsored by a wig company because her wigs are always looking busted..including the one in this video!! Plus why is she getting sponsored by motions?? doesn't she USUALLY wear wigs??

I actually came in this thread to find out the reason why she is being sponsored, i still dont get why!..Because honestly.. Ateya is the last person.. I should be get sponsored then


----------



## Liege4421 (Feb 26, 2010)

MizzBrown said:


> Her hair is already straight in the video though. :shrugs: I don't get it. What is she relaxing?


 
One of the ladies already touched on this...think about Motions' target audience.  The average woman who relaxes is not like us and will stretch for 6 months at a time!  I can't speak for anyone else here, but I know I definitely was relaxing every 6 weeks before I read Cathy Howse's book and came to LHCF...which means that my hair PROBABLY had about the same amount of NG as Ateya when she was demonstrating her relaxer technique.  ITA with you...she definitely doesn't have enough NG to relax without damaging the previously relaxed hair...she definitely was overlapping...however, the women they are targeting this product to probably have the same hair care practices.  To each their own...there was a woman on here with BSL hair and she relaxed every 6 weeks...worked for her...although I think she got fed up with defending her relaxing technique and left...


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Feb 26, 2010)

Lets make a bet yall, I bet two jars of coconut oil that this thread will be locked before it hits the 30th page....
Yall so silly,lol




P.S. congrats ateya​


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 26, 2010)

Liege4421 said:


> there was a woman on here with BSL hair and she relaxed every 6 weeks...worked for her...although I think she got fed up with defending her relaxing technique and left...



ohhhhhh!!!!
I don't remember her handle but I miss her, I know_* exactly *_who you are talking about. I think she was close to MBL...
I'm so sad she left...


----------



## LushLox (Feb 26, 2010)

lmao there is not *one *Ateya thread that is without drama - not one!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't think she actually relaxed her hair.  That was just a media shoot.  They switched out the relaxer for some condish.  Her hair had clearly already been relaxed with Motions professional line weeks earlier. They then just blow dried her roots and styled it.  I am glad she now has a sponsor bc maybe her hair can get back to the swanging days and hopefully she can get some good hair tips she can pass on to her subbies.

Also at no point has Ateeya professed to be a professional stylist etc.  

Motions chose her bc she is just a regular black woman getting her hustle on and because of her dynamite personality.  The power of Youtube as a marketing tool cannot be disputed.  

I myself admit that even as a media / marketing savvy person that if I see something demonstrated on youtube I might be tempted to get it.  It's one thing to see people raving about a product on a hair board but when you actually see them using it that gets my attention more.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 26, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> I don't think she actually relaxed her hair.  That was just a media shoot.  They switched out the relaxer for some condish.  Her hair had clearly already been relaxed with Motions professional line weeks earlier. They then just blow dried her roots and styled it.  I am glad she now has a sponsor bc maybe her hair can get back to the swanging days and hopefully she can get some good hair tips she can pass on to her subbies.
> 
> Also at no point has Ateeya professed to be a professional stylist etc.
> 
> ...


ITA...great post!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope your right about that conditioner. i think Ateya threads are so controversial cause we at LHCF can't get with her hair practices. No matter what, even people on this board, even her STANS, no one follows that regimen yet they wanna STAN for her like we are wrong for our opinion. I think the only people that would follow her regimen to a T would be those in YT land that no nothing of hair boards.

It would be a shame if the thread got locked, since no one is arguing. *shrugs*


----------



## LadyRaider (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't follow anyone exactly. I take a little from a lot of people. Ateyaa was my first inspiration and she's the only one who I consistently watch every week. I'm not that interested in wigs, and I don't wear make up as she does. But for some reason she's incredibly entertaining.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Feb 26, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I don't follow anyone exactly. I take a little from a lot of people. Ateyaa was my first inspiration and she's the only one who I consistently watch every week. I'm not that interested in wigs, and I don't wear make up as she does. But for some reason she's incredibly entertaining.



I completely agree with every word you wrote.  I said in a post last year how much I love her personality.  There are two people that I'm pretty sure would be in my inner circle of friends that I follow on you tube.  Ateyaaa is one and that crazy nut Traciemae is another.  She is hiLArious, loud (like me)and very outgoing.


----------



## MusicandWine (Feb 26, 2010)

I remember subscribing to her when I was learning how to do my eyebrows, I never really watched for her hair vids but I do remember watching one a while ago and thinking how professional her hair came out. I'm happy something good came from her videos, she's very pretty and confident, that's what companies want in a spokesperson.


----------



## Dragone (Feb 26, 2010)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> Lets make a bet yall, I bet two jars of coconut oil that this thread will be locked before it hits the 30th page....
> Yall so silly,lol
> 
> 
> ...




Look, you just trying to make me cause trouble. I looooooooooooove coconut oil .

Now I know all of you have rolled your eyes at someone's 'progress pics' or 'I claim X length!' threads at least once and no one thinks you're a hater. Some people think her hair is the bomb and her practices are amazing and some people are more...quantitative. Ateya's bank account is still laughing at all of us so who cares,


----------



## theAlist (Feb 26, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> *Yea your right, I just don't see why they don't choose people with beautiful relaxed hair.* They are out there. We(African American and other black races) can have thick relaxed healthy hair with bubbly personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because people would just think it was weave anyway...like it's been said on this board before that the girls on the relaxer boxes have weave.  And how is that a known fact? lol (not directed towards u)


----------



## theAlist (Feb 26, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> I love Ateyas personality but thats it! And i think its funny how ppl are look down at if they do not like her hair, and "shouldnt" say anything..but everything else is fine & dandy
> 
> ...



that's it!


----------



## Nayna (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm happy for her. She gives her audience videos on a regular basis and she's fun to watch. I think she deserves her recognition and her money, lol.


----------



## ctosha (Feb 26, 2010)

I was never really into her vids but I just came by to say congrats to her....hard work and dedication always pays off in the end!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

Jermajesty said:


> Because people would just think it was weave anyway...like it's been said on this board before that the girls on the relaxer boxes have weave. And how is that a known fact? lol (not directed towards u)


 

Yea true. But if they chose someone with healthy relaxed hair instead of Ateya and they were in her spot doing that tutorial, they would have parted the hair etc, to disprove the whole weave thing.

Ok Ateya has money now...so? Why do ya'll keep mentioning...NM


----------



## onejamifan (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats to her. I might not agree with her hair practices, but I can't be mad at her hustle...


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 26, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Yea true. But if they chose someone with healthy relaxed hair instead of Ateya and they were in her spot doing that tutorial, they would have parted the hair etc, to disprove the whole weave thing.
> 
> *Ok Ateya has money now...so? Why do ya'll keep mentioning...NM*


 
You seem really bothered....SHE was chosen--- end of story. Just let it go.erplexed


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 26, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I just don't see why they don't choose people with beautiful relaxed hair. They are out there. We(African American and other black races) can have thick relaxed healthy hair with bubbly personalities.


 
I see your point, but how many of these ladies are youtubers? With your beautiful relaxed hair and bubbly personality, are you a youtuber? If so, can you honestly say you have a following like Ateyaa does?

It's more than just setting up a video on the internet. There needs to be that "it" factor- *those unique combination of elements that draws people to you*. That makes people either want to love or hate you, but they have to choose one. It makes people want to talk about you. Sorry, but not everyone with beautiful relaxed hair and a bubbly personality has that "it" factor. 

Look, it's clear that Atesya doesn't have the most impressive head of hair- at least by LHCF standards. And yes, we can argue about her hair care practices, her cooking, the condition of her home until day's end, but the fact remains, that girl has a serious Youtube hustle and it paid off for her, *BIG TIME*,  simple as that.


----------



## QueenNefi (Feb 26, 2010)

Bravo Ateya. I subscribe to Ateya but I'm usually looking for her to try on the newest, latest and greatest wigs.  I am happy for anyone that can hustle and achieve anything great in this life.  Off the Topic somewhat, I must add that April (Muffin is my lover) is my favorite Youtuber.  I would love to see her get a Wig contract or even an online advise column. Ladies, I wish you all well.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Feb 26, 2010)

*pops head in thread* 

wow you guys made it 'till morning?!?! I am so proud of ya'll.


----------



## gcchick_07 (Feb 26, 2010)

i'm confused. wasn't the thread "hey look ateya got sponsored, what do you think about HER BEING SPONSORED"

where did this "this is what i think of her hair..." tangent come from? we already KNOW what you think. it wasn't the topic of discussion. i'm sure you have already stated in a previous thread somewhere about her crimes against the african american hair strand.

for once, a thread that has NOTHING to do with hair practices or hair quality and still it goes to that. 

i'll just say what i tell all my gay friends: YOU ARE ALL PRETTY LADIES, THERE IS NO NEED TO FIGHT.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 26, 2010)

gcchick_07 said:


> * i'm sure you have already stated in a previous thread somewhere about her crimes against the african american hair strand.*


----------



## tjsant (Feb 26, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Good for her. She has gone to the big leagues for sure.... seriously!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUWDtJF5wo&feature=sub#movie_player
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: I KNOW ATEYA HAS GOT A LOT OF LHCF HATERS.... I'M JUST SHARING THE FACT THAT SHE WENT BIG LEAGUE... THAT'S IT. REALLY NO NEED FOR NEGATIVE COMMENTS AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU WON'T CARE... SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING COMMENTS THAT DON'T MATTER TO YOU). *


 
CONGRATS TO HER!!  Motions is the only relaxer my daughter and I use and we love it.


----------



## Odd One (Feb 26, 2010)

so now we have about 251 responses that say congrats to ateeya, yay!.... does she even lurk here to read those? teehee


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 26, 2010)

Jermajesty said:


> Because people would just think it was weave anyway...like it's been said on this board before that the girls on the relaxer boxes have weave.  And how is that a known fact? lol (not directed towards u)



i've always questioned whether those were type 2 and 3 girls with a press. they ain't foolin nobody. ♥


----------



## yellow08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good for her!!!


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 26, 2010)

When Ateyaa was applying the relaxer it did not look like she had enough new growth to relax, great that she's with Motions but it's misleading on healthy hair practices.


----------



## Mai Tai (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so yeah...Yes there are plenty of beautiful heads of hair on this board, and there are techniques that of course work for many people, yet...None of us are the end all, be all authorities on haircare!  Period!

There is more than one way to do things, and just because one may disagree with how she does things does not make her any less of a guru.

Contrary to popular belief, there are women out there that don't know anything about LHCF, nor practice tactics taught here, that have BEAUTIFUL heads of hair.  

I personally can't knock her hustle.  She's making money, and looking good while doing so.  She appears happy with her life, and has nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Dragone (Feb 26, 2010)

gcchick_07 said:


> i'm confused. wasn't the thread "hey look ateya got sponsored, what do you think about HER BEING SPONSORED"
> 
> where did this "this is what i think of her hair..." tangent come from? we already KNOW what you think. it wasn't the topic of discussion. i'm sure you have already stated in a previous thread somewhere about her crimes against the african american hair strand.
> 
> ...



Goodness, she's a spokesperson for HAIR products, is it so crazy that people would question her qualifications, ie talk about the quality of her HAIR? They took her, presumably, because she has a youtube following of people who like her personality and guess what, HAIR because she does hair tutorials . If that didn't matter they could have snatched some Beyonce-lookalike with a Naomi Campbell hairline and thrown a weave on her. 

Now you can disagree with people who don't like her hair, or her hair practices, but let's not pretend to be so stunned/shocked when people bring it up. She may do cooking tutorials and whatever else but hair is her schtick and people will certainly analyze it when she gets $$$ to rep hair products.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 26, 2010)

Look Ladie's... why try to tear a sister down, belittle her for not living in a mansion and having the best of the best? ( prayerfully she does after this) All this sister was doing... was sharing what works for her and what products she uses. It's not like she's holding a gun up to the computer screen, saying if you don't use this that and the other, imma wetcha. Come on ladie's give the sister some credit!

How can we sit here and judge her for what she does to her hair? Some of us are doing far more worse things than that to our hair. I've even seen some members hair that's not progressing after several years, homes that are filthy as all get out! So... I'm saying this to say, that we need to get our hair and homes in order before we look at and judge other's.  

Just my two cents!


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Ateya, Im natural and I still watch her vids including her cooking ones heck even when i was relaxed I rarely ever flat ironed and didnt even own a curling iron OR own a wig and STILL watch her. I am really glad this has happened for her


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 26, 2010)

the issue of her being paid keeps being brought up, because she is on her way to becoming a successful black woman more and more everyday, and we love to see that. ♥


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 26, 2010)

tjsant said:


> CONGRATS TO HER!!  Motions is the only relaxer my daughter and I use and we love it.


And your daughter's hair is gorgeous


----------



## lavaflow99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats to Ateya!!  She works hard and this is well deserved.  Her YT videos were the first ones I watched that started my HHJ 6 months ago and the use of Aphogee.  Since then I have found other resources (ie. LHCF, other YT videos), my hair care techniques have changed/improved.  I still check out her videos just to see what she is up to   I don't use her techniques anymore (except Aphogee products) but without her opening the door to hair care who know's where my hair would be today??  I am loving my hair now!


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 26, 2010)

Ateya was chosen because she has a large number of followers who are interested in hair. Just like professional athletes that get endorsements.... 

Person in spotlight+
Followers+
Product to be sold=

A big come up for business.

They know we are more likely to buy something if someone we know and/or trust is endorsing them. How many of us have even heard of most women on the labels of hair care products besides those who are celebrities? We probably don't know their hair care routine at all matter of fact.


Again, I congratulate her.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 26, 2010)

This should encourage those who have healthy hair practices, with the result of healthy long hair (whether natural or relaxed) to do some big things on Youtube...if one company sees one person, wouldn't they look for others as well?

Chop, chop...get to it ladies!!!  This could be a new, groundbreaking opportunity for many women of color to do bigger and better things!!!

Ateyeea has her moment to shine... that is wonderful for her.  I believe there is a door open NOW for even greater things!

Let's do it!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats to her


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 26, 2010)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Ain't nobody hating on that woman.
> 
> 
> 
> And folks stay on folks nutsacks for all kinds of reasons too.



Are you tyring to tell us something?

Nevermind.....


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

When I asked about her money being mentioned I was talking in terms of people saying she's laughing to the bank etc. How do you even know that?


----------



## kittie43 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am happy for her and I wish her all the best on her new venture.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 26, 2010)

Spongie Bloom said:


> I like Ateya, Im natural and I still watch her vids including her cooking ones heck even when i was relaxed I rarely ever flat ironed and didnt even own a curling iron OR own a wig and STILL watch her. I am really glad this has happened for her


 
Yeah, not to mention she is one of the very few Youtubers I've come across who actually has watchable videos.   Quite a few of these other folks have piss-poor lighting, camera off-center, "background" music blaring, sit there like a bump on a log, and speak in a monotone for 10 minutes. erplexed Ain't nobody sponsoring that ish!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

O BTW- some of you might want to figure out how to change your settings. I only have 7 pages. I couldn't imagine doing all that extra clicking I used to do in threads.


----------



## Guitarhero (Feb 26, 2010)

Re:  thin and limp hair, her texture is obviously not a coarse 4a.  She relaxes a much finer texture bone straight.  Thickness is relative.  Some people have densely populated strands and some do not.  She's still banking.  Seriously, someone makes it to the top and another says she doesn't like her shoe choice or something else just that silly.  Whatever happened to straight congrats?  

Forgot to add that Ateyaaa's been a professional model for years and is branching out into actings.  She's been successful for years.


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats to Ateya! She has a very bubbly personality, Luv it!


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 26, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> Are you tyring to tell us something?
> 
> You have nuts??


 

C'mon yall!! Let's not keep going back in forth like this. The term nutsack is used all the time whether it be for a male or female....just a figure of speech. Everybody is entitled to their opinion and we all have reasons behind our opinions..THAT IS LIFE. I can't and won't say if anybody is hating or whatever and trying to figure it out is just not how I want to spend my day **Hugs**


----------



## finickyone (Feb 26, 2010)

It's great to see Ateeya getting compensated for all of the products & wigs that I am sure was purchased because of her videos. I watch her because I love her personality & she's very entertaining. The only products I have purchased on her recommendation is Aphogee. Congratulations Ateeya!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

LiberianGirl said:


> You seem really bothered....SHE was chosen--- end of story. Just let it go.erplexed


 
LOL Ok. It was never a problem. I just get tired of being called a hater cause I think her hair looks a HAM. Sure whatever, I'll try to let it go. You know I was having so much trouble sleeping at night because I care so much what Ateya does day to day. It's all I think about.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> I see your point, but how many of these ladies are youtubers? With your beautiful relaxed hair and bubbly personality, are you a youtuber? If so, can you honestly say you have a following like Ateyaa does?
> 
> It's more than just setting up a video on the internet. There needs to be that "it" factor- *those unique combination of elements that draws people to you*. That makes people either want to love or hate you, but they have to choose one. It makes people want to talk about you. Sorry, but not everyone with beautiful relaxed hair and a bubbly personality has that "it" factor.
> 
> Look, it's clear that Atesya doesn't have the most impressive head of hair- at least by LHCF standards. And yes, we can argue about her hair care practices, her cooking, the condition of her home until day's end, but the fact remains, that girl has a serious Youtube hustle and it paid off for her, *BIG TIME*, simple as that.


 

OK? I don't care about all that lol. What are ya'll talking bout? Only thing I was referring to was her hair really. I don't care if she has an endorsement. Her making more money does affect my life in anyway.I said Congrats. I don't follow the chick, my hair isn't relaxed I don't wear weave like that so nothing she is saying is of any importance to me. I actually defended her when people were talking about her doors(I didn't see anything about her kitchen) Cause that's not cool, and I still don't think it's cool. Even though I think her hair is thin and lifeless, it's not cool to make fun of someone's house. Especially an independant black woman doing her thing.

Anyways like I said all that you talking I'm not really caring about. Good day!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 26, 2010)

*VIP* said:


> Look Ladie's... why try to tear a sister down, belittle her for not living in a mansion and having the best of the best? ( prayerfully she does after this) All this sister was doing... was sharing what works for her and what products she uses. It's not like she's holding a gun up to the computer screen, saying if you don't use this that and the other, imma wetcha. Come on ladie's give the sister some credit!
> 
> How can we sit here and judge her for what she does to her hair? Some of us are doing far more worse things than that to our hair. I've even seen some members hair that's not progressing after several years, homes that are filthy as all get out! So... I'm saying this to say, that we need to get our hair and homes in order before we look at and judge other's.
> 
> Just my two cents!


 
I don't know who your talking to but just so you know i'm not JUDGING Ateya by what she does to her hair. I could seriously care less, but like I said this is a hair board. Her hair was brought up. I checked out the video, I was like Fa REAL?,  I gave my opionion, and **** went south. I for one can say I love my hair, and research how to care for it and love it better daily. I refuse to let my hair look a HAM when I know that it doesn't have to. Now I might not be the best at styling, but i do care for my hair and it's healthy.

Anyways the post isn't about us, it's about Ateya. Everyone knows what happens to Ateya threads yet they continue to post them up and then this mess happens. 

Look I think Ateya is VERY pretty, and I love her makeup. So I don't think I am hating when I state my opinion bluntly I don't like her hair. I could care less about what her house looks like because when she does videos, that's not what her videos are about and to me, that's a low blow. Hair fair game since that what her channel is about(beauty and things of the sort)


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 26, 2010)

gcchick_07 said:


> *i'm sure you have already stated in a previous thread somewhere about her crimes against the african american hair strand.*
> 
> 
> *i'll just say what i tell all my gay friends: YOU ARE ALL PRETTY LADIES, THERE IS NO NEED TO FIGHT*.


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 26, 2010)

..................................



never mind... I see this thread just went down south............. (like always)


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 26, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> OK? I don't care about all that lol. *What are ya'll talking bout?* Only thing I was referring to was her hair really.* I don't care if she has an endorsement.* Her making more money does affect my life in anyway.I said Congrats. I don't follow the chick, my hair isn't relaxed I don't wear weave like that so nothing she is saying is of any importance to me. I actually defended her when people were talking about her doors(I didn't see anything about her kitchen) Cause that's not cool, and I still don't think it's cool. Even though I think her hair is thin and lifeless, it's not cool to make fun of someone's house. Especially an independant black woman doing her thing.
> 
> Anyways like I said all that you talking I'm not really caring about. Good day!



but thats what this thread is about. erplexed so if you dont care about the endorsement, why did you even come in here? this was not a thread titled 'what do you think about her hair?'. it was solely to congratulate her being sponsored. so i don't understand how you are acting like you don't know why we're focusing on that. clearly you just want to talk about the chicks hair but lets not play dumb about it.  ♥


----------



## JustSimplyTish (Feb 26, 2010)

I love her...Her vids are always fab...her wigs are fab....and she has some beautiful hair.....

So happy for her!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 26, 2010)

why can't people just congratulate her and move on? 

i'm sick of hair haters..


----------



## Reecie (Feb 26, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I don't know who your talking to but just so you know i'm not JUDGING Ateya by what she does to her hair. *I could seriously care less*, but like I said this is a hair board. Her hair was brought up. I checked out the video, I was like Fa REAL?,  I gave my opionion, and **** went south. I for one can say I love my hair, and research how to care for it and love it better daily. I refuse to let my hair look a HAM when I know that it doesn't have to. Now I might not be the best at styling, but i do care for my hair and it's healthy.
> 
> Anyways the post isn't about us, it's about Ateya. Everyone knows what happens to Ateya threads yet they continue to post them up and then this mess happens.
> 
> Look I think Ateya is VERY pretty, and I love her makeup. So I don't think I am hating when I state my opinion bluntly I don't like her hair. I could care less about what her house looks like because when she does videos, that's not what her videos are about and to me, that's a low blow. Hair fair game since that what her channel is about(beauty and things of the sort)




LIKE I SAID....

*DISCLAIMER: I KNOW ATEYA HAS GOT A LOT OF LHCF HATERS.... I'M JUST SHARING THE FACT THAT SHE WENT BIG LEAGUE... THAT'S IT. REALLY NO NEED FOR NEGATIVE COMMENTS AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU WON'T CARE... SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING COMMENTS THAT DON'T MATTER TO YOU).*

Then why are you wasting your time to write several paragraphs on a topic you don't care about?  

*You* are exactly the type of person I was talking about when I wrote my disclaimer.  Dang, start your own thread. The " I don't like Ateya's Hair" thread.  That mess is not the reason I started this post. 

Secondly.... as far as you stating "*Everyone knows what happens to Ateya threads yet they continue to post them up and then this mess happens*" 

 ... I'm sorry that I wanted to share news that I thought was awesome.  I've never posted a thread about Ateya before.  If you KNEW the thread was going to get messy, maybe you shouldn't have come in here.  ffrant:


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 26, 2010)

I personally dont like motions except for the CPR treatment but good for her.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sad about this thread

I just feel that as women who understand our hair struggles, we should be pass this type of thing already and moving on to bigger and greater things.

Yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but at what cost?  Is it really worth going over and over the same thing that has been talked about on this forum ad nauseum?

I'm done with my rant...and I'm out of this thread.  I'm happy the young lady got a fresh start and moving on up, possibly to bigger and better things in her life.

Chow, ya'll!


----------



## Reecie (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I am so sad about this thread
> I'm done with my rant...and I'm out of this thread.  I'm happy the young lady got a fresh start and moving on up, possibly to bigger and better things in her life.
> 
> Chow, ya'll!



Girl,

ITA!  I'm out, too.


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm happy for Ateya and I am pulling for her to parlay this into even greater future opportunities.  She's a hard worker and she's beautiful and seems like a very genuine person.  

I hope this thread can survive the little squall that occurred...it wasn't so bad.  Maybe the thread can gain some strength and stay alive so that she can visit it and be blessed by the well wishes.


----------



## Natirelle (Feb 26, 2010)

I proud of ateya, i disagree with some of her hair pratices. But at the end of the day i'am proud of her and her hustle, i wish her sucess to many of her future endeavors.

BTW 
DREA WAS HERE


----------



## firecracker (Feb 26, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Good for her. She has gone to the big leagues for sure.... seriously!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNUWDtJF5wo&feature=sub#movie_player
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: I KNOW ATEYA HAS GOT A LOT OF LHCF HATERS.... I'M JUST SHARING THE FACT THAT SHE WENT BIG LEAGUE... THAT'S IT. REALLY NO NEED FOR NEGATIVE COMMENTS AND I KNOW ALOT OF YOU WON'T CARE... SO DONT WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING COMMENTS THAT DON'T MATTER TO YOU). *


  Chile puleeze!  Folks can say/post what the hell they want weather its agreeable or not.  I don't know her but thats great news.  sityoarsedownsomewhere


----------



## firecracker (Feb 26, 2010)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> I'm happy for Ateya and I am pulling for her to parlay this into even greater future opportunities. She's a hard worker and she's beautiful and seems like a very genuine person.
> 
> I hope this thread can survive the little squall that occurred...it wasn't so bad. Maybe the thread can gain some strength and stay alive so that she can visit it and be blessed by the well wishes.


 

well I didn't read anything but the first post and it made me say B please!  So if some kinda squall went down in here I wouldn't be surprised after that bs disclaimer!  How da helz you gon start a thread and thank somebody gotta follow your instructions?  Her arse is looking for some trouble up in this piece with that bs!  Yeah I said it!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 26, 2010)

oooh Lord.   

i like firecracker. cracks me up everytime. ♥


----------



## Reecie (Feb 26, 2010)

firecracker said:


> Chile puleeze!  Folks can say/post what the hell they want weather its agreeable or not.  I don't know her but thats great news.  *sityoarsedownsomewhere*



 Wow.  Your screen name really fits.  already did "sit down"..... I'm not posting in here anymore. That response made me have to say something, though.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 26, 2010)

firecracker said:


> well I didn't read anything but the first post and it made me say B please! So if some kinda squall went down in here I wouldn't be surprised after that bs disclaimer! How da helz you gon start a thread and thank somebody gotta follow your instructions? Her arse is looking for some trouble up in this piece with that bs! Yeah I said it!


 

OOOOOKKKAYYYYYYY MAMA this is what we trying to avoid up in these piece...you have to know the history behind all of this to understand Reecie's disclaimer...don't try and blow up the spot when we trying to bring it down


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Feb 26, 2010)

firecracker can't be tamed...  oh i'm over here cryin. ♥


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 26, 2010)

I was here....


----------



## MissYocairis (Feb 26, 2010)

firecracker said:


> well I didn't read anything but the first post and it made me say B please!  So if some kinda squall went down in here I wouldn't be surprised after that bs disclaimer!  How da helz you gon start a thread and thank somebody gotta follow your instructions?  Her arse is looking for some trouble up in this piece with that bs!  Yeah I said it!



 I could hear you saying each and every word as though you were sitting right next to me.  

Be good mama!


----------

